# car washing before Harms delivery



## borisivan (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi,

For those that did EDs recently --- is the gas station with the self serve car wash near harms still open/functioning? If so, do you have the address?

My ED is Nov 17th, and I'll be dropping off @ Harms Nov 21. If I recall correctly, it was strongly recommended to wash the vehicle before giving to Harms, as the boat ride is long and don't want all the grime and brake dust sitting on the car for 8 weeks....

While I don't think I'll have the time to be giving it a full wax/polish while I'm over there, are there any detailing sprays or towels or anything like that, that you would recommend I bring, so that after I wash it, I can dry it properly and give it a bit of protection before handing it over to harms?

Thanks!!!


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Car Wash
Münchner Ring 17
85716 Unterschleißheim.

From Harms/MADA you would take Schleißheimer Str (B471) a short distance west to a major intersection. Then north on Ingolstädter Landstraße (B13) about 3-4km and it is on your left.

It was open a few weeks ago. I just washed mine and air dried.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fuenfer (Apr 24, 2004)

Can you put a coat of Zaino or wax on the paint immediately after picking it up? Or do paints need to cure for 60-90 days before you can "seal" them?


----------



## eabdo (May 1, 2002)

*Buttons to press*

I know you need to press a number of buttons for the car wash. Can anyone explain what they are and which ones I should press? Also, do you insert coins (cost) or pay the gas attentant?

thanks. going net week.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

I went to Mr. Wash they did a hand wash and wax for 12 Euros. I did have some bug spots that did not seem to want to come out.

There is no need to worry about "paint sealing" the paint is put on electrostaticly and does not need time to "cure".


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

When my car was picked up in Rome, the driver said it will be washed by Harms before being placed on the ship.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

> When my car was picked up in Rome, the driver said it will be washed by Harms before being placed on the ship.


HAHAHAH, Yeah and air dried at 150 mph going back to Munich.


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

cosmos said:


> HAHAHAH, Yeah and air dried at 150 mph going back to Munich.


and I suppose you know because you were the pedestrian it struck on the way to Munich? :dunno:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

No way...!!!


----------



## Fuenfer (Apr 24, 2004)

cosmos said:


> There is no need to worry about "paint sealing" the paint is put on electrostaticly and does not need time to "cure".


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

The following was provide by GOFASTR in an earlier posting:

I used this carwash (self-service bay with the spray wand, just like we have here). The bay I was had 5 buttons and it accepted 50 cent, 1 Euro, and 2 Euro coins. I asked for help from the guy in the bay next to mine (in a nice older 5er, BTW) and he said the buttons I wanted to use were 1, 4, and 5. The 1 button is a soap/water mixing for initial cleaning (I rinsed really well and had a MF cloth to wash the car with). The 4 button is a rinse only (no soap, just water). The 5 button is a final coat, has just a little bit of liquid wax in it. I did these three steps, used about 6 Euro total, and then had a couple more MF towels to wipe off and dry it with. Here's a pic at the carwas just after I cleaned it.

Hope it helps


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

cosmos said:


> HAHAHAH, Yeah and air dried at 150 mph going back to Munich.


LOL!


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

RDobie said:


> The following was provide by GOFASTR in an earlier posting:
> 
> I used this carwash (self-service bay with the spray wand, just like we have here). The bay I was had 5 buttons and it accepted 50 cent, 1 Euro, and 2 Euro coins. I asked for help from the guy in the bay next to mine (in a nice older 5er, BTW) and he said the buttons I wanted to use were 1, 4, and 5. The 1 button is a soap/water mixing for initial cleaning (I rinsed really well and had a MF cloth to wash the car with). The 4 button is a rinse only (no soap, just water). The 5 button is a final coat, has just a little bit of liquid wax in it. I did these three steps, used about 6 Euro total, and then had a couple more MF towels to wipe off and dry it with. Here's a pic at the carwas just after I cleaned it.
> 
> Hope it helps


Now that's bad when someone else beats you to quoting yourself.... I was trying to remember what the buttons were and then I decided I'd go back and search my old posts, but RD beat me to it!:rofl::rofl::thumbup:

What he (I) said.....


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry, double post; computer was having a moment...


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Gofastr

I beat you to it because I made a copy of your post and took it with me on my ed.  Thanks by the way.


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

I used some waterless carwash solution I brought from home along with a microfiber rag. I openly admit I am anal retentive when it come to my car. I would wipe it down every couple of days. When I dropped it off at Harms it was still clean. See picture


----------



## eabdo (May 1, 2002)

Do you have a name and address of this car wash?

thanks


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes!! I know the name... its called Die Auto waschanlage


----------



## eabdo (May 1, 2002)

Thanks. I'll look it up when I go next week.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

eabdo said:


> Do you have a name and address of this car wash?
> thanks


As I recall, it is a Shell station. See address in post #2.


----------

